# What NOT to buy, climber?



## blindhog (Aug 18, 2005)

What brand do you know to stay away from in tree climbers?


Found a Guide Gear Extreme that looks pretty good for cheapo clearance price.


----------



## Phil (Aug 18, 2005)

*Climber*

I'd stay away from cheaper steal climbers...too much wait.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 22, 2005)

Long as you can take it into where you're gonna hunt and chain it and leave it, that gear guide cheapo ain't bad.


----------



## short stop (Aug 24, 2005)

you get what you pay for ---the  cheaper the stand the heavier it gets ! I am not trusting my wel being 20 -30+  ft up a tree  on a cheapo. Please  invest your money  well know  Name brand stand , API ,SUMMIT ,Treelounge , etc  along with a good safety harness ,and be safe


----------



## Kreed5821 (Sep 2, 2005)

Try it out at three foot.  Then make a decision,  but be sure to wear safety harness.  I hate to read about people getting hurt in a fun sport.


----------



## loouuii (Sep 4, 2005)

*Name recognition is always best*



			
				short stop said:
			
		

> you get what you pay for ---the  cheaper the stand the heavier it gets ! I am not trusting my wel being 20 -30+  ft up a tree  on a cheapo. Please  invest your money  well know  Name brand stand , API ,SUMMIT ,Treelounge , etc  along with a good safety harness ,and be safe



Several stands have been recalled in their day. If you have a cheapo with a defect you might never know it. 

The Tree Lounge had a massive recall during their second or third year. They actually sent notices out to those of us that bought them.

I always stick to a well known brand that I trust.


----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2005)

short stop said:
			
		

> you get what you pay for ---the  cheaper the stand the heavier it gets ! I am not trusting my wel being 20 -30+  ft up a tree  on a cheapo. Please  invest your money  well know  Name brand stand , API ,SUMMIT ,Treelounge , etc  along with a good safety harness ,and be safe



Short Stop said it all, brother.......


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 13, 2005)

Stay away from Warren and Sweat.  Take a look at these.

http://www.supermagstands.com/


----------



## Dub (Sep 14, 2005)

dixie said:
			
		

> After ten years and no problems, we've had our first MAJOR accident, a long time member bought a "cheap"  stand, coming down, it twisted, long story short, he broke both ankles and a leg. Members, 'buddy up" with somebody, let the wife know where you are and appox where'll you'll be. You all have my number. Let me  know if you'll be there alone.  It took a gator and a life-flight to get him out of the woods, DON"T let this happen to YOU! we'll be checking the pegboard, please pull your pins when you leave, that'll keep us from having to run down peeps that didn't pull the pin.



taken from another area of this forum............don't skimp on your safety...........spend the bucks so you can KEEP hunting the bucks.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't buy one from Cabelas! They are fine stands as far as quality, but their customer service sucks. I had the seat and the foot strap get chewed up by squirrels last season. Called their cutomer service to see about getting replacement parts. I planned on paying for them, since it was not their fault, but was told they did not carry replacement parts. The stand was only a year old!  I have bought a lot of stuff from Cabelas, but will never again.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 15, 2005)

Stay away from any stand that has not been certified by the Treestand Manufacturers Association.  Any stand with the TMA stamp and certification has been submitted to and approved by a committee that tests the stands for durability and safety.


----------



## broadhead (Sep 15, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> Stay away from Warren and Sweat.  Take a look at these.
> 
> http://www.supermagstands.com/


Robert, What is it that you don't like about W&S stands? Just curious.
B


----------



## loouuii (Sep 15, 2005)

DSGB said:
			
		

> Don't buy one from Cabelas! They are fine stands as far as quality, but their customer service sucks. I had the seat and the foot strap get chewed up by squirrels last season. Called their cutomer service to see about getting replacement parts. I planned on paying for them, since it was not their fault, but was told they did not carry replacement parts. The stand was only a year old!  I have bought a lot of stuff from Cabelas, but will never again.




 Most stores that sell stands do not carry parts. You have to go direct to the manufacturer.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2005)

loouuii said:
			
		

> Most stores that sell stands do not carry parts. You have to go direct to the manufacturer.


It was a CABELAS stand! 
Cabelas Cable Elite SS Climber


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 19, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Robert, What is it that you don't like about W&S stands? Just curious.
> B



I have only owned one but it was very noisy.  Too many moving parts and you needed a degree to change it over to facing away from the tree.  That is the only one I have ever owned though.


----------



## Wetzel (Sep 19, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> I have only owned one but it was very noisy.  Too many moving parts and you needed a degree to change it over to facing away from the tree.  That is the only one I have ever owned though.


I also own a Warren & Sweat stand that I've had for close to 15 years.  With almost everything on the stand bolted together rather than welded, it is much nosier than other stands that I own. Usually I put it on a tree and leave it there for the entire season rather than move it around.  I've never had it slip, slide, or offer to fall in the whole time that I've owned it and it gets hunted from more than any other stand that I own.  This being said, I would not think of buying another like it due to the noise of the bolted together parts since there are much better options available now than there was when I purchased this stand.  Yet seems every fall I manage to shoot a nice deer from the Warren & Sweat stand.


----------



## loouuii (Sep 19, 2005)

DSGB said:
			
		

> It was a CABELAS stand!
> Cabelas Cable Elite SS Climber



I'll bet that it was made by Gorilla Tree stands for Cabellas. Check their web site for an email address and then try contacting them.


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 28, 2005)

*What Not to buy, climber?*

Any feedback on a Silver condor lite made by Hunter View?

Load weight is around 275/300 packing weight is 22lb.

 I have one and like it it came with a body harness which I wear in my stand.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 2, 2005)

robert  those stands look like a copy of buckshot stands... do u own one?


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 2, 2005)

I own two buckshots, a centershot and a bigshot.  I don't own any of the supermag stands.  If you go to buckshots website http://www.buckshot-stands.com/ 
It looks like they are only selling equalizers.  I can't even get their website to work.  I don't know about the equalizers, I seem to remember someone on here having problems with the equalizer knobs hitting the tree.  I do really like both buckshots I have.  I looked at the Supermag stands at the Buckarama and they looked the same.  The guy said he worked for buckshot for ten years.  I will hate it if buckshot is going out of business.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2005)

*Summit*

I won't by anything but a Summit from here on out.
I have a Bullet Backpacker.....nothing grabs a tree like a Summit.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Oct 3, 2005)

*Cougar Claw*

I bought a Cougar Claw Climbing stand two years ago and I have really enjoyed it.  It probably is 20 pounds or less and takes about 2 minutes to attach to or take off a tree.  

I did make 2 modifications.  Added grip tap to the bottom piece so my feet would not slip and added a couple of hooks that would hold my rifle while I am sitting in the stand on those long hunts.

The company that makes these stands is out of AL and they are TMA certified.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 5, 2005)

*Warren & Sweat*

Harkins, be careful!   Warren & Sweat sold out and I can't find the company that bought them, doing current production.   

I've used their good sized Cottonwood and had to do some customized "quieting".  For its minuses, it has a lot of pluses. I like the old way it grips a tree.   Those cables scare the hoot out of me.


----------

